# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Barcelona

## heatherdh

Planning our first trip to Barcelona this summer. Since we trust those of you who love SBH, we thought someone out there might have some suggestions about what part of Barcelona to stay in. Considering renting an apartment rather than a hotel. 

Would welcome any tidbits anyone can offer. Thank you!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Barcelona is wonderful. We like staying right along the Ramblas within walking distance of the port and its many attractions, and the Gothic quarter with its spectacular cathedral. You can walk to the newly re-opened Palau Guell (Gaudi) which is not to be missed. Other Gaudi masterpieces including Sagarda Familia are a short taxi ride away.

----------


## stbartshopper

WE stay at the Hotel Arts in Barcelona. It is modern- art deco and does not have the old charm of some of the older Hotels. The electronics are state of the art- i.e. iPod hookups,  good wifi, quick access to the internet and the latest in audio visual. It is next to the ocean and close to the Olympic village. It allows us to go into the City and then be away from the urban noise when we choose to.

----------


## heatherdh

Thank you, Jim and stbartshopper, for the information!

----------


## seasalt

I second Jim: you will get the best spirit of Barcelona staying along Ramblas. Do not miss the market - it is a visual and gastronomic paradise.  Food is terrific in Barcelona. Art is spectacular.  Happy travels.

----------


## marybeth

We just booked a trip to Barcelona and the Costa Brava for late June....so excited but we haven't had much time to plan.  In Barcelona we're staying at the Indigo near Plaza Catalunya.  Haven't booked accommodations on the coast yet and looking for suggestions.  Any additional hints, things to do, where to eat, etc, greatly appreciated!

----------


## seasalt

Hi Marybeth, We were in Barcelona in December. Here are a few tips.  If you are planning on visiting Sagrada Familia, buy tickets online in advance to avoid long lines. One of the best ways to see Barcelona is to get a day ticket for a hop-on hop-off bus.  There are several bus tour companies. One of them is found here http://www.hop-on-hop-off-bus.com/barcelona-bus-tours.  The bus can take you to Gaudi Park and to Museum Joan Miro Museum. Food is great in Barcelona.  We had dinner at Tragaluz- elegant, very nice seafood.  After visiting Gaudi Park, we randomly found ourselves in a great local resto Canalla [Major de Sarria 95] - one of our favorite meals.  There is also a famous Bar Pinotxo at the Market on Ramblas.  Tapas & vino.  Very very busy, but worth it. Have fun!

----------


## marybeth

Thank you Seasalt!  I'm passing this info to my husband, who is planning the Barcelona part.  I'm doing the Costa Brava.  Divide and conquer!  We leave in 4 weeks...

----------


## Petri

Just returned from Barcelona a few days ago.  The city seems to be more safe now, a few years ago it was getting a lot worse and the risk of being scammed or pickpocketed was very obvious.  Now less so and more police presence on the streets and plazas.  I think the service attitude has improved as well, and the staff was eager to say if a bag was too risky for snatching.

We did see some elderly tourists with their LV bags, asking to be robbed, and at the salsa event there was an elderly couple from Australia who first got one of their bags stolen in Barcelona when boarding the bus at the airport, and other bag stolen the same way when they exit the bus at the city an hour away from bcn.  So take care of your luggage :)

----------


## heatherdh

Thank you for all the suggestions. We just returned from our trip--it was fantastic!

----------


## willi

> Barcelona is wonderful. We like staying right along the Ramblas within walking distance of the port and its many attractions, and the Gothic quarter with its spectacular cathedral. You can walk to the newly re-opened Palau Guell (Gaudi) which is not to be missed. Other Gaudi masterpieces including Sagarda Familia are a short taxi ride away.



I was in Ramblas too, I agree good places for a vacation  :Wink:  (Unfortunately, quite expensive)

----------

